# How to decorate a birthday cake?



## Mum (May 8, 2009)

Hi
It's my little girls 4th birthday in a couple of months time and I'm starting to think about her birthday cake. She was diagnosed Type 1 in January.
It was her little sisters 1st birthday last week and her cake was a success. I just did my normal sponge recipe but cut down on the sugar and then spread no added sugar pink angel delight on it instead of icing and sprinkled 100's & 1000's on it to make it look pretty. It looked & tasted lovely and we were so pleased that it had no bad affects on my 3 yr olds levels at all. BUT I don't know how to decorate her cake. Last year I made a witch cake and decorated it using butter icing in all sorts of different colours. She is starting to request different themed cakes but I don't have a clue how to decorate a cake without using different coloured icing??? Is there an alternative to icing? Has anyone got any suggestions? I'd really appreciate it. She'd love something with a dancing theme (ballet/High School Musical/disco, etc).
Thanks
Vikki


----------



## Vanessa (May 9, 2009)

Vikki, I've used very low fat philadelphia cheese on carrot cakes with a little bit of artificial sweetener.  Presume you could use some food colouring with it


----------



## aymes (May 11, 2009)

How about something with fruit? Or put non-edible decorations on it which come off when you serve, you can often find things in shops alongside candles etc, or ribbons?

I also love using 'edible glitter' on cakes, it does contain sugar but a little goes a long way and can really make a cake 'girly'!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 12, 2009)

i must admit to knowing nothing about cake decoration etc as i just buy one in off my friends supplier. usually go for the one with a tonne of butter cream on it to *yeah i know im a bad boy*. but as i dont really have it often i like to indulge myself once in a while


----------



## runner (May 16, 2009)

Yes, you could use small pieces of fruit to fill in anoutline of a fairy/ballernia skirt.  Or you might be able to find some sugar-free sweets to use in the same way.  alternatively, as somene else has said - removable things that can be taken home as little gifts.

Once made my daughter a Ballerina/fairy cake using a pudding bowl.  turn the cake upside down with flate side to bottom, cut hole in centre and insert teen doll with her top half dressed, then decorate the cake (skirt) with any of the above suggestions.


----------



## Mum (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions! A plan is starting to come together.... I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2009)

Another alternative is instead of decorations put small gifts on the cake, then when you cut the cake there is a small toy or something to play with. Works brilliantly if you are having a party and the guests will eat he cake there, but equally well if they take the cake home too.


----------



## rspence (Sep 19, 2010)

*been reading up on this!*

i used the search forum button to find previous conversations about birthday cakes as JP will be 3yrs old this week! thanks


----------



## Copepod (Sep 19, 2010)

What about the grown ups?!? 
I'm just back from organising a nature activity birthday party at park - 5 year old, bug-mad child; 1 caterpillar-shaped cake for the children; selection of other cakes for adults. I had a small piece of a couple of cakes, instead of sandwiches for midday meal. Collected apples on way home to make rhubarb & apple crumble for tea tonight and next couple of nights. My sister gave me rhubarb last weekend - well, handed me a knife and sent her daughters to show me where to find rhubarb plants in garden.


----------

